# Lounge > Food and Dining >  So what the fuck is an air fryer?

## ExtraSlow

So, I think someone examined this to me once , but an air fryer is a toaster oven, but with convection? Is that right? So aside from being smaller than my regular over, what benefit does it have? And why do they call it a fryer? 

People seem to think they are wicked, but I don't get it, and like every thought I have, I'm turning to beyond instead of doing any research at all. TIA , ELI5, STONKS.

----------


## shakalaka

All I know is that it's awesome and makes healthy shit and my wife loves it and I do enjoy the food that's cooked in it. Hope it helps.

----------


## msommers

It's a small convection oven that heats up quickly.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Its a little convection oven with a ton of airflow. 

Wings that used to take a half hour in my oven + 20 minutes to preheat now take 15 minutes in the air fryer +3 minutes to preheat. Wings come out crispy on the outside and steaming on the inside. 

The thing is silly loud.

----------


## jwslam

Well I tried to give away a convection toaster oven with no success... so I should re-brand it as an air fryer? **

But seriously, I love the T-Fal actifry for frozen fried foods. Zero work from my part.

** Also still seriously trying to give this away.

----------


## Thaco

it's this year's instant pot... old tech with good marketing = new product

----------


## ExtraSlow

So is jwslam giving away an air fryer or not?

----------


## killramos

Air fryer is an oven for people who cheaped out on their ovens.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

It's a life changing device.

----------


## Buster

can we have a discussion about the foul language?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> can we have a discussion about the foul language?



As soon as I finish fucking you right in the ear while your other ear listens to the pseudo fryer failing to crisp your dry-aged meats!!!

----------


## jwslam

> So is jwslam giving away an air fryer or not?



https://www.blackanddeckerappliances...rtop-oven.aspx

I guess I could tell some redditors that it's being shorted by some hedge funds to drive up demand...

----------


## Kloubek

We love our fryer. My wife said she wanted to get one, and I'm like... why the hell do we want another big appliance to sit with the instapot...

But the results truly are nice. Super quick, far less energy used than an oven. Our oven has split-cavity and convection which we use all the time, but it doesn't compare.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> We love our fryer. My wife said she wanted to get one, and I'm like... why the hell do we want another big appliance to sit with the instapot...
> 
> But the results truly are nice. Super quick, far less energy used than an oven. Our oven has split-cavity and convection which we use all the time, but it doesn't compare.



OK, I think I'm sold. Now, someone smarter than me, and not jwslam because I don't trust that shifty guy, is his device a real air fryer, or just a toaster oven with a little bit of convection. I'm guessing the air circulation fan needs to be pretty powerful to get these better, faster results? 

Valentines day is coming, so thinking my wife may get one for that day . . .

- - - Updated - - -




> can we have a discussion about the foul language?



My language on beyond.ca is MUCH cleaner than what I use in a professional setting. You can get used to it, or fuck you.

----------


## spike98

Our family has two.

We have the convection oven style from pampered chef. Its amazing for wings, reheating pizza, chicken nuggets, ect. Like pub food.

Then we have an actifry. Its hands down the best way to cook french fries, tatertots, and or cubed potatos.

We wouldn't have two but just recently the wife got the pampered chef one for free.

----------


## bulaian

I like our air fryer for cooking smaller amounts of food and crisp up the skin on chicken. I also cook burgers and pork chops in there. The oven only gets used for larger items like big beef roasts or Turkey.
The big plus with the air fryer is there is no time required to pre heat to get to temperature before you put in your food to cook. Then when the time you set it to cook finishes, it turns off.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> OK, I think I'm sold. Now, someone smarter than me, and not jwslam because I don't trust that shifty guy, is his device a real air fryer, or just a toaster oven with a little bit of convection. I'm guessing the air circulation fan needs to be pretty powerful to get these better, faster results?



I have a breville convection toaster oven and the level of convection isn't comparable. I assume it's the same here.

----------


## killramos

This sounds like the kind of conversations people used to have about microwaves.

----------


## tirebob

> I have a breville convection toaster oven and the level of convection isn't comparable. I assume it's the same here.



We have this as well and I have zero complaints. We only use the big over when something is too big for the Breville. Air fryer though? I pass...

----------


## Xtrema

Airfryer salmon. Will never do it any other way.




> I have a breville convection toaster oven and the level of convection isn't comparable. I assume it's the same here.



I have the same. It's not in the same league. The Breville has been demoted back to toasting duties.




> Air fryer is an oven for people who cheaped out on their ovens.



Also, accurate.

----------


## taemo

serious question, can I cook schnitzels in an airfryer?

my wife has been interested on one lately and don't mind getting for wings

----------


## bulaian

Yes you can

----------


## jwslam

Totally forgot we got one of these recently
https://www.coastappliances.com/prod...RoCz-wQAvD_BwE

I've only used the AF twice and I prefer it from the other AF's I have... Guess my optimism to consolidate for counter space didn't work out  :Frown: 
Microwave be microwave.+

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

Actifry chicken wings and cubed potatoes will change your life.

When the kids want "those square potatoes" instead of pizza you're doing something right.

----------


## sabad66

We got the AF attachment for our instant pot and wife uses it a lot. The biggest downside IMO is how small these things are. Can easily do a batch of fries for 3 people, but something like wings is better off in a convection oven if you want to make more than like 15. Chicken strips, wontons also work really well in the AF. Costco has these kalettes things that are essentially litre Brussels sprouts and those also work really nicely in the AF.

----------


## killramos

It makes a lot of sense to me that instantpots keep coming up when talking about air fryers

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^DING!!!!

Gets it.

----------


## bulaian

> It makes a lot of sense to me that instantpots keep coming up when talking about air fryers



Instant pot makes an air fryer lid to use on your existing device like this:


and they also make their own standalone air fryer, the instant pot Vortex

----------


## ExtraSlow

> ^DING!!!!
> 
> Gets it.



I don't get it. I think I burned out all my brain cells in the stonks thread. I don't know anything anymore.

----------


## lilmira

Got mind two weeks ago and love it. Pork belly crackling is so easy now. Homemade fries is good. Chips still needs some practice. No problem with whole chicken. Char siu is also good and easy. I'm gonna try fried tofu this weekend. I'm glad that I didn't buy the combo convection oven/air fryer type. They are probably ok and sort of work, like swiss army knife in a pinch but not as a weapon of choice.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Who's doing fish and chips, and which one? I thought an air fryer WAS a convection oven. I'm becoming re-baffled.

----------


## bjstare

Is this a good time for me to repeat how stupid it is that these devices are called "fryers"? And that the term "air fryer" is an oxymoron? And that it bothers me an unreasonable amount?

----------


## killramos

I agree with 2, in their ability to destroy my faith in humanity

----------


## lilmira

It's 2021. Girls can pee standing. Air can fry.

----------


## Kjonus

I was like others and didn't want something else to store, but I'm enjoying it now. Thawed chicken breasts in 25 minutes is a win for me, and way better then in the regular oven. But yes it's pretty much a convection oven.

----------


## sabad66

Cooking breakfast today and used the air fryer instead of oven for hash brown sticks (these are amazing btw)



Normally 10 min preheat + 18min cook time with convection oven at 425. With the AF it’s 3 min preheat + 10 min cook at 400. Helpful when you have hungry kids waiting to eat.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It seems everything Cavendish makes is so good.
Apparently owned by the Irving family. (Irving Oil and virtually everything else East Coast).

----------


## bjstare

> It seems everything Cavendish makes is so good.
> Apparently owned by the Irving family. (Irving Oil and virtually everything else East Coast).



Yeah their onion rings are amazing, we cook some whenever we have the deep fryer going. Like the thing filled with hot oil that actually fries things.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Cooking breakfast today and used the air fryer instead of oven for hash brown sticks (these are amazing btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Normally 10 min preheat + 18min cook time with convection oven at 425. With the AF it’s 3 min preheat + 10 min cook at 400. Helpful when you have hungry kids waiting to eat.



So with your air fryer, does the stuff have to be a single layer? Seems so small. Or can you pile it up to full depth?

----------


## sabad66

Single layer works faster, but you can stack things in the basket about 3/4 the way as long as you toss / turn the items once or twice during cooking. This is how I do a decent sized basket of fries enough for 3-4 people (not sure if other air fryer models require the same technique):

----------


## ExtraSlow

So for stuff like hash brown sticks and fries that's probably no biggie. Looking to "air fry" battered cod, but it's pretty delicate.

----------


## sabad66

Yeah anything with a wet batter I don’t think would work well in an air fryer. Maybe two pieces at a time but that sounds tedious and ineffecient if you have more than 2 people to feed

----------


## lilmira

Freezing the wet batter first then it will probably work. Eggwash then light flour may also work. Wet batter will just make a mess in there. I imagine it's quite drafty. I had a couple potato chips blown into the element. They werent stuck there but burnt pretty good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

See a couple days ago I though I wanted an air fryer. But now it seems it's not big enough to make a meal for the family, and won't cook the things I fry right now.

----------


## Kloubek

> OK, I think I'm sold. Now, someone smarter than me, and not jwslam because I don't trust that shifty guy, is his device a real air fryer, or just a toaster oven with a little bit of convection. I'm guessing the air circulation fan needs to be pretty powerful to get these better, faster results? 
> 
> Valentines day is coming, so thinking my wife may get one for that day . .



Surely you aren't implying I am particularly intelligent. That ship sailed at least a decade ago.

It'd be a great gift - so long as your wife doesn't get pissed at things which imply she belongs in the kitchen. Even if she does.

Yeah, it just blows hot air everywhere and due to the small cavity it heats up quick and cooks quick. To my surprise I find I prefer fried foods not so greasy. 

The only disadvantage it seems is that without a hot coating of grease, food cools quickly. So shoestring fries, as example, are best consumed immediately.

No, it isn't as earth shattering as the microwave but it really is the best way to cook certain foods imo.

----------


## Misterman

We used to have an Actifry thing. It took up too much space and rarely got used, so we got rid of it. However, I've been wanting a pressure cooker just for cutting down on meal prep time. Was going to get the instantpot, but ended up getting the Ninja Foodie Delux. Has the airfryer thing built into it, and it is also a pressure cooker, rice cooker, etc, etc. So far I'm pretty happy with it. Does fries really nice with the airfry function. Also I'm pretty happy that I got rid of our rice cooker, and crock pot as well.

----------


## Neil4Speed

I bought an Acti-fry about 5+ years ago, still by far my most used appliance. Great for reheating pretty much anything, cooking Bacon, anything from frozen. Surprised it's still going!

----------


## dj_rice

Wait you have to preheat the air fryer? I just throw shit in and cook. I made some bomb ass greek chicken breasts last week. Juicy af. SO simple. Normally they'd be dry when I cooked in oven.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Sounds like most people don't. Pretty sure my ninjas manual suits 3 minutes

----------


## jwslam

> I bought an Acti-fry about 5+ years ago, still by far my most used appliance. Great for reheating pretty much anything, cooking Bacon, anything from frozen. Surprised it's still going!



explain the bacon plz

----------


## SKR

> explain the bacon plz



It's pig meat.

----------


## taemo

bought a Ultrean Air Fryer, 4.2 Quart from Amazon for the wife, we made a fried steelhead trout for dinner and it was perfect and easy to make and clean.
can't wait to make some wings, bacon and pork bbq later this week.

----------


## Xtrema

> explain the bacon plz



https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/28...the-air-fryer/

Anything that's greasy in nature is great in air fryer.

----------


## austic

The wings were pub quality. It has been used a heck of a lot more than i thought I would use it.

----------


## jwslam

> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/28...the-air-fryer/
> 
> Anything that's greasy in nature is great in air fryer.



I wouldn't put bacon wrapped anything in the actifry... you'd lose the bacon off the wrap pretty quickly.

----------


## taemo

can't wait to make  :Drool: 

https://www.asianinamericamag.com/le...ali-air-fryer/

----------


## gqmw

We use ours at least a few times a week - super easy to do stuff like hashbrowns, fries, etc.

We also will put salmon in it once in awhile for a quick dinner - super quick. 

Wings come out super crispy, we have a rack that we place inside and it allows a double layer for wings and stuff, still probably takes at least 2 full loads to get enough wings for a dinner (for two people), but better than nothing.

----------


## spike98

> I wouldn't put bacon wrapped anything in the actifry... you'd lose the bacon off the wrap pretty quickly.



This is why we have two. One that rotates, another that is basically just a convection oven.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wife went out bought this today. I couldn't decide so I guess it's good she did.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Made some awesome salmon in the air fryer tonight. 7 minutes

----------


## taemo

made some killer pork bbq marinated on bulgogi sauce over the weekend and just an hour ago we made some chicken wings.

all turned out great, well worth the purchase.

----------


## Nufy

Anywhere in Calgary to get accessories for a Calmdo air fryer ?

I need a skewer and rotisserie basket.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Came to mind, one of the biggest advantages of the air fryer is that it doesn't recycle air, it is constantly pulling in fresh dry air and exhausting moist air, meaning there is no steaming happening at all. Crispy dry outside and steaming moistness inside. Looking forward to some wings tomorrow

Its also why it doesn't need a preheat because it doesnt rely on continuously warming the same air to get up to temp.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Air fryer works good for chicken wings for the game. Using the tumble basket. Really noisy, so you want to watch the game on a tv on another floor.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Air fryer works good for chicken wings for the game. Using the tumble basket. Really noisy, so you want to watch the game on a tv on another floor.



Air fryer wings for lunch today. Still my favourite way to make them. Far superior to anything in the oven, and I personally prefer this over grill or smoker too.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Air fryer wings for lunch today. Still my favourite way to make them. Far superior to anything in the oven, and I personally prefer this over grill or smoker too.



Yeah, air fryer wings are great, but I'm often left wondering, why the eff don't I just use a deep fryer?

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Made some awesome salmon in the air fryer tonight. 7 minutes



We did that the other night. Makes unreal salmon.

----------


## dj_rice

> Yeah, air fryer wings are great, but I'm often left wondering, why the eff don't I just use a deep fryer?



Cause of how much work it takes to use it, clean it, figure out what to do with the oil after, how it makes your house smell etc.

----------


## firebane

> Yeah, air fryer wings are great, but I'm often left wondering, why the eff don't I just use a deep fryer?



Air vs oil
Convenience vs mess
Efficiency vs wasted time

Its a "air" fryer not a "deep" fryer.

----------


## R!zz0

So you're telling me that a fryer has air in it?

----------


## firebane

You will thank me...

----------


## Disoblige

I still prefer deep-fried wings over air fried but agreed if you are making them at home then the mess and stink is not worth it whatsoever. I saw in Korea they got this deep fryer that drains the oil and filters out the burnt bits and then pumps the oil back into the pot. So cool! I'd want that next to my BBQ outside, lol.

----------


## The_Penguin

> Cause of how much work it takes to use it, clean it, figure out what to do with the oil after, how it makes your house smell etc.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the smell. Been a long time since I used one.

----------


## suntan

It fries air.

----------


## bjstare

> Oh yeah, I forgot about the smell. Been a long time since I used one.



I don’t use mine in the house. It’s a garage or back deck appliance only.

----------


## SportEL

I had a Ninja that I returned. I found the surface area too small, and I'm getting the Instant Vortex Plus which is about 2 inches more area and square shaped versus circular. It also has a Broil function that the Ninja doesn't.

----------


## dj_rice

> I don’t use mine in the house. It’s a garage or back deck appliance only.



At my folks place, they have an old tool shed, now converted into a dedicated frying station, protected from the elements. Asian styles. Big ol propane burner with a big wok to fry in



For the deep fat fryer I bought before Air Fryer and used once, once the oil cools down, I turn a knob and oil drains through a filter and goes into a container stored at the bottom of the fryer for future use. T-Fal EZ Clean. But still, my Air Fryer still wins




This Air Fryer is currently on sale on Amazon, with $40 off coupon making it $129 for a huge 6.8Qt one. My Ninja I think is 4QTs. Pretty good price for the size but un-sure of the brand
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B08...3f6aa1402630ed

----------


## Pauly Boy

The new air fryers are great. The old ones like the Tfal 1.0 took forever. Totally worth it, despite my original reservations. Unfort you still need a deep fryer for some stuff (fries just aren't the same), but if you've got kids it's totally worth it - Way faster than the oven, way less cleanup time and healthier.

We have the ninja now, prob lots of better units out there, but can beat the price on when it's on sale at Costco.

----------


## Disoblige

Fuck it. Fried chicken ain't the same air fried.
Sure I need to shower after but all worth it.

Used my T-Fal deep fryer outside on the deck to fry a whole chopped up and battered chicken. Made fries too.

First batch:

----------


## killramos

Can’t beat real fried for chicken, pretty cheap if you break down whole chickens yourself too.

----------


## dj_rice

Where the air fryer shines is re-heating that fried chicken the day after.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Air fryer not a good substitute for a real deep fryer. But is better than a convection oven at many things. 

I don't have a real deep fryer, and I'm not planning to get one.

----------


## Xtrema

> Yeah, air fryer wings are great, but I'm often left wondering, why the eff don't I just use a deep fryer?



air is free.

----------


## Disoblige

> air is free.



Canola oil is $4.88 for 4L lol.

One order of fries basically pays itself off.
If you can set yourself up somehow so you don't make a big mess and not make your house smell, frying ftw.

Almost all of the components of the T-Fal fryer is dishwasher safe, and I usually store it in the lower cabinet of my BBQ outside after I am done.


And on a side note, cut the BS on those saying "eating healthier". It is mostly about the effort. If someone invented a frying device that didn't splatter oil everywhere, noble peace prize right there.

----------


## Xtrema

> And on a side note, cut the BS on those saying "eating healthier". It is mostly about the effort. If someone invented a frying device that didn't splatter oil everywhere, noble peace prize right there.



That's some truth right there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

+1 I personally am not eating healthier.

----------


## Disoblige

Air fryer came in the mail today.

I like how it has a glass screen so you can see stuff cook. Pretty large (6 qt) and can easily fit a 5 lb chicken in there and then some. I like it.

----------


## jwslam

^ let us know how much of a PITA that screen is to clean, or if it just becomes a greasy screen of glowing red later.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Still like the air fryer, but sure not cooking a famiky meal in it. Doing fries for the fam today in the real oven in our "full sheet" pan that's 23 x 16 inches. Chicken fits on a single baking sheet.

----------


## Waldi

stakes come perfect in the middle of the winter when BBQ is not available

----------


## killramos

Air frying a steak might just be the most offensive thing I have heard in those thread yet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> stakes come perfect in the middle of the winter when BBQ is not available



I'm confused why it wouldn't be available. That sounds like using a hockey bag with wheels.

----------


## SKR

> stakes come perfect in the middle of the winter when BBQ is not available



Either roll the barbecue up to the door so you don't have to actually go outside, or put on a coat.

People who don't barbecue year round are some of the most bizarre people you'll ever meet.

----------


## firebane

> Either roll the barbecue up to the door so you don't have to actually go outside, or put on a coat.
> 
> People who don't barbecue year round are some of the most bizarre people you'll ever meet.



LOL why? I'm sorry but I'm not going to be using my bbq when its below zero.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> LOL why? I'm sorry but I'm not going to be using my bbq when its below zero.



"Below zero" RoFL!! I hope you're talking fuckin Fahrenheit!

----------


## killramos

Creme Puffs all around. Oh wait, it’s the instapot thread. Carry on carry on.

----------


## The_Penguin

> stakes come perfect in the middle of the winter when BBQ is not available



WTF? BBQ is ALWAYS available.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I probably won't fire up charcoal when it's the middle of winter, chinooks and nice weekends though for sure. probably used it 6 times between november and march.

The gas grill, anytime. My biggest issue is lighting on my deck sucks. Need to figure out a better light setup for next year.

----------


## Kjonus

Not to derail the thread but some of you need to learn how to use a cast iron pan for cooking stakes when its below -15  :Smilie:

----------


## killramos

> Not to derail the thread but some of you need to learn how to use a cast iron pan for cooking stakes when its below -15



Or realize a bbq has no problem maintaining hundreds of degrees of heat. Or that you won’t die if you stand outside for a minute to flip steaks, regardless of what you are wearing or the temperature.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Not taking meat advice in the air fryer thread from a guy who can't spell steak.

----------


## Disoblige

I bet a medium rare steak in an air fryer tastes better than a well-done steak on a BBQ.

Seen way too many overcook their steaks, ew.

----------


## killramos

> I bet a medium rare steak in an air fryer tastes better than a well-done steak on a BBQ.
> 
> Seen way too many overcook their steaks, ew.



So air fryers are for the type of people who should have just gone to a restaurant?

Makes sense.

----------


## Disoblige

> So air fryers are for the type of people who should have just gone to a restaurant?
> 
> Makes sense.



I used my air fryer 5 times so far. Twice for for chicken nuggets.. mmmm..

So verdict: it is good for crispy chicken nuggets at 3 am.

But on a side note, let's be honest. Most people who cook at home really should have gone to a restaurant. Been to waaaay too many pot lucks and received Christmas baked goods where I wondered what the fuck did I do to deserve this...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Restaurants are awesome. Don't talk shit about restaurants.

----------


## killramos

Correct

----------


## Disoblige

> Restaurants are awesome. Don't talk shit about restaurants.



No one is tho. We all think everyone should eat out more.

----------


## killramos

Certainly eat better food more

----------


## bjstare

Tried to find a meme about frying a stake, came across the following site where LARPers can buy their toys.  :ROFL!: 

https://calimacil.myshopify.com/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This thread. Brings me.
Joy.

----------


## sabad66

The air fryer fad has now made it to outdoor griddles:
https://www.costco.ca/blackstone-28%...100756433.html

----------


## killramos

That is a depressing appliance

----------


## ExtraSlow

That is not a good air fryer.

----------


## Disoblige

It'd be cool if someone modified that and made those buckets to store wood chips instead so it become a smoker.

----------


## brucebanner

Saw an ad last night for a stove, where the oven doubles as an air fryer. 

Exciting times.

----------


## killramos

> Saw an ad last night for a stove, where the oven doubles as an air fryer. 
> 
> Exciting times.



Eye sea wot ewe dud the air

----------


## SingleBarrel

We use it all the time to make fries.

You use a lot less oil and it seems to cook using hot air. Like Shakalaka, I don't know the science behind them, but I think they are a good healthy investment.

----------


## arcticcat522

So, do we know what the difference between an air fryer and a convection oven is? Other than way smaller

----------


## firebane

> So, do we know what the difference between an air fryer and a convection oven is? Other than way smaller



nothing

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Came to mind, one of the biggest advantages of the air fryer is that it doesn't recycle air, it is constantly pulling in fresh dry air and exhausting moist air, meaning there is no steaming happening at all. Crispy dry outside and steaming moistness inside. Looking forward to some wings tomorrow
> 
> Its also why it doesn't need a preheat because it doesnt rely on continuously warming the same air to get up to temp.



Here

----------


## ExtraSlow

There may be some overlap, but the "good" air fryers move far more air than a standard convection oven. 

"air frying" happens at >400F with a shitload of air movement.

----------


## arcticcat522

So it's a great convection oven.

- - - Updated - - -




> Here



Makes sense.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tha6s technically correct. The best kind of correct.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Air fryer wins again, only thing that can reheat salt and pepper squid properly. I used to avoid ordering that because it was gross as leftovers, but now I'm getting it on the regular for family take-out.

----------


## mr2mike

> We love our fryer. My wife said she wanted to get one, and I'm like... why the hell do we want another big appliance to sit with the instapot...
> 
> But the results truly are nice. Super quick, far less energy used than an oven. Our oven has split-cavity and convection which we use all the time, but it doesn't compare.



Can get an instant pot air fryer lid. Reduce some space.

----------


## Kloubek

> Air fryer wins again, only thing that can reheat salt and pepper squid properly.



They are amazing for reheating. There are foods I simply won't eat again unless it's popped in the air fryer to make it crispy again.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Good bump. Currently making taquitos

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Too lazy to read so hopefully you'll help me.

I friggin' love Latkes (aka potato pancakes), but hate frying them in oil. Can an airfryer allow me to happily eat latkes every weekend without the hassle of oil frying?

----------


## mr2mike

Literally only have done chicken tendies, samosas, perogies, left over pizza.

- - - Updated - - -




> Too lazy to read so hopefully you'll help me.
> 
> I friggin' love Latkes (aka potato pancakes), but hate frying them in oil. Can an airfryer allow me to happily eat latkes every weekend without the hassle of oil frying?



I would think so. I haven't had them but if it can do perogies without issues, why not. 400F for 15min seems to be most things.

----------


## cdnsir

First, air fryer is a glorified fan with a heating coil. Last, it just works.

It is not a miracle that replaces hot oil with air. Put something in without spraying oil on first and it will just toast the surface. Spray oil on first, or put something that has already been deep fried (frozen taters, leftover takeouts). Blast it on the highest setting for a few minutes and have your life changed.




> Too lazy to read so hopefully you'll help me.
> 
> I friggin' love Latkes (aka potato pancakes), but hate frying them in oil. Can an airfryer allow me to happily eat latkes every weekend without the hassle of oil frying?



It doesn't do wet batter quite as well. It could work, just expect it to be crispy on one side.

----------


## jwslam

> Too lazy to read so hopefully you'll help me.
> 
> I friggin' love Latkes (aka potato pancakes), but hate frying them in oil. Can an airfryer allow me to happily eat latkes every weekend without the hassle of oil frying?






> It doesn't do wet batter quite as well. It could work, just expect it to be crispy on one side.



^this.
your best bet would be to make a giant batch frying, freeze them, then use airfry to reheat every weekend.

----------


## dj_rice

I made Shake N Bake chicken breasts the other day and roasted lil nugget potatoes. Everything came out decent. Just have to work on the timing of the cook on the breasts. But ALOT faster than if I cooked it in oven

----------


## JAARemedy

Air fryer's are the best! I barely use the microwave or the oven now, it is much quicker than the oven and tastes better than reheating in the microwave.

----------


## sabad66

So I went to turn on my convection oven from the Whirlpool app this morning and noticed a new Air Fry mode. A quick google shows that this was pushed out recently as a software update:
https://www.theverge.com/2022/1/4/22...cooking-gadget

This sentence in the article made me laugh because I bet there is absolutely no difference between the Convection Bake setting and this new Air Fry setting:



> Whirlpool didn’t respond to The Verge’s question about how the air fry mode would differ from the convection setting that many of its smart ovens are equipped with



Ridiculous lol

----------


## killramos

There never was any difference...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Whoa!
WtF is that?! Is this some BBQ channel for "if you like car videos from Schmee, you'll _love_ this" type of deal?
I could not watch 30 seconds of that.

----------


## killramos

Dunno, I've been really into his stuff the past two years. Basically the only "social media" I follow.

He knows his shit and you can't argue with his results. He also cycles through all kind of equipment showing how to get the results you want no matter the tool.

The rest I blame thoroughly on being dutch ( my first thought was French Canadian, but its dutch ).

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Dunno, I've been really into his stuff the past two years. Basically the only "social media" I follow.
> 
> He knows his shit and you can't argue with his results.
> 
> The rest I blame thoroughly on being dutch ( my first thought was French Canadian, but its dutch ).



I was going to add "where is this guy from and how do we campaign for trade sanctions against them" so that's LoL!

"There's only two things I can't stand..."

----------


## ExtraSlow

> "There's only two things I can't stand..."



 This.

----------


## suntan

He was so concerned with if he could that he never asked himself if he should.

----------


## suntan

So I bought an Instant Vortex 6 qt air fryer. Used off Amazon.ca for $125. Although it was classified as "acceptable" if the box had ever been opened the unit itself had not.

Made fries in 11 minutes total (2 min preheat, 9 min cook). Usually take 22 min w/o the preheat. No need to put things in a single layer. I'm sold.

Only downside: The thing's loud. Needs to use Noctua fans.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I hung my head in shame and bought one of these for MrsMightyVaj.



It's everything wonderful that all the proponents have been saying. She uses it constantly. We threw the toaster out. It's amazing and I don't know why. This was a Christmas present and I think you could also call it a blowjob machine.

My hate went away very quickly.

----------


## killramos

Nice oven. Seems a little small.

----------


## bjstare

My parents just got one of those ninja things too and love it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My parents just got one of those ninja things too and love it.



After using this, I don't understand how those other ones work when they're all shaped like insta-pots?!!

I was happy I didn't have to pay whatever >$300 nonsense for this one. I think it went on for $200 and then that magic Triangle WE credit card ejaculated another $60 back at me for some strange reason.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I also don't understand the circular ones. But I'm not a smart man.

----------


## killramos

I air fried cooked some wings in the convection oven last night for the super bowl.



Delish.

----------


## bjstare

Recipe? They do look delish, and I have started to get tired of firing up the deep fryer for wings.

----------


## suntan

Made burgers in them. Worked great.

Also did a RCSS sirloin steak. Worked well.

Nice thing is the mess is contained.

----------


## killramos

> Recipe? They do look delish, and I have started to get tired of firing up the deep fryer for wings.



Put wings on a baking sheet with parchment paper, dust with a combo of Salt, Pepper, Sugar (key), chili powder, garlic powder, onion powder. Or whatever you want to dust them with. I find wings need the sugar though so seriously consider that. If you like heat toss some cayenne in there. 

Granulated works fine or you can grind the spices further in the vitamix to make a super fine dust. I use granulated this time.

In a ~450 degree oven for 20 minutes on convect, flip then another 10-20 until they are done ( pretty wide doneness window on these ). I approximate the 450, you are starting to get a bit close to spice burning temps on these so just keep an eye on things. My parents oven was a bit hotter than I was used to which let to a hair of burning.

I find it’s better if you season the wings and air chill for several hours in the fridge prior to get a bit of a dry brine which helps you get crispy skin.

Honestly dead easy and they are always good. If you want to use a grill instead then same wings go on grill on indirect heat for around half an hour ( you want to see fat rendering) the. Sear off on hot side of grill.

Both methods work gangbustasters but the oven is less work. I never deep fry wings.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wire rack is nice.

----------


## bjstare

I'm going to do this soon. Thanks!

----------


## killramos

> Wire rack is nice.



My argument against wire racks is the skin on wings tends to stick to them and ruins final presentation.

----------


## ExtraSlow

True, but saves flipping.

----------


## suntan

My Instant Vortex is remarkable in how evenly brown it makes everything even without flipping.

----------


## 03ozwhip

When I bought my house in June, I also bought new appliances. I have a range that has an air fryer built in, with nothing telling me how long yo air fry anything.

Super sad and following Google instructions on external air fryers don't add up to the same thing as my range.

Le disappoint

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When I bought my house in June, I also bought new appliances. I have a range that has an air fryer built in, with nothing telling me how long yo air fry anything.
> 
> Super sad and following Google instructions on external air fryers don't add up to the same thing as my range.
> 
> Le disappoint



Many foods are adding air fryer cooking instructions onto their packaging now that it's becoming more prevalent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This doesn't help, but the spectrum of appliance identities goes something like this. 
Oven -> Convection oven -> Oven with air-fry setting -> Dedicated air-fryer appliance

You can do most of the same things with each of those, but time and technique will vary.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> This doesn't help, but the spectrum of appliance identities goes something like this. 
> Oven -> Convection oven -> Oven with air-fry setting -> Dedicated air-fryer appliance
> 
> You can do most of the same things with each of those, but time and technique will vary.



Looking for proper settings. I have one. Solpumbos sausage at 400 for 20 mins. Beauty.

----------


## jwslam

> This doesn't help, but the spectrum of appliance identities goes something like this. 
> Oven -> Convection oven -> Oven with air-fry setting -> Dedicated air-fryer appliance
> 
> You can do most of the same things with each of those, but time and technique will vary.



Got the $600 Panasonic microwave / air fryer.
Very much thumbs down on the non-microwave functions.

The only acceptable one is the combo microwave/broiler function for things like melting cheese on pasta but it never gets very brown before the microwave part is done.
Also the fan runs for fucking ever after any use.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Embrace the whore and buy this. Amazing price and it folding up to clear counter space is a massive feature.
I bought this one (very begrudgingly) at Christmas for way more than this and we use it constantly.
You buy now!

----------


## Kloubek

Just came back into to sing the praises of the air fryer again. I posted some year or two back that I enjoyed having one, and that hasn't changed.

I find that a lot of appliances people buy are for one purpose, and they tend to remain largely unused due to that or the fact they are hard to clean. The air fryer on the other hand we use at least 3-4 times a week, and while the parts are a bit large and cumbersome, it isn't that much of a pain. 

It's absolutely the closest thing to the taste/texture of deep frying without all the extra grease. In fact, it seems to extract the grease better than virtually every other method of cooking.

It's surely a great appliance to have. If only these were available when I was a kid - perhaps I would have grown up on edible food.

----------


## AndyL

I just had to replace mine, POS PC one I grabbed before Christmas died. Got the Costco Gourmia stainless one. 

Kiddo is much happier with replacement. I wanted the double sided ninja one but not for 180$... I could have sworn they were 100-120 a couple weeks ago.

----------


## Kloubek

> I just had to replace mine, POS PC one I grabbed before Christmas died. Got the Costco Gourmia stainless one. 
> 
> Kiddo is much happier with replacement. I wanted the double sided ninja one but not for 180$... I could have sworn they were 100-120 a couple weeks ago.



That's ok, Andy. Your funds are tied up in that hog of yours now anyway...  :Smilie:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I just had to replace mine, POS PC one I grabbed before Christmas died. Got the Costco Gourmia stainless one. 
> 
> Kiddo is much happier with replacement. I wanted the double sided ninja one but not for 180$... I could have sworn they were 100-120 a couple weeks ago.



I think there's a smaller version that doesn't flip up (to save counter space) that's likely closer to the $120 you mentioned.

----------


## AndyL

> That's ok, Andy. Your funds are tied up in that hog of yours now anyway...



 :Angel:  Pretty sure all my stupid money for the next few weeks is going into back to school bullsh*ttery. Where's that baller overpay for crap thread for that discussion  :ROFL!: 

- - - Updated - - -




> I think there's a smaller version that doesn't flip up (to save counter space) that's likely closer to the $120 you mentioned.



I was coveting the 2 basket one... 

Why do they all vent out the back, that's the real problem - have to pull them out to use them or risk melted outlets.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Best possible deal on the best one. I can't believe how much we love this stupid thing that I thought we'd hate.

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/n...p.html?loc=plp

Get bonus Triangle Bucks if you have the right card.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Best possible deal on the best one. I can't believe how much we love this stupid thing that I thought we'd hate.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/n...p.html?loc=plp
> 
> Get bonus Triangle Bucks if you have the right card.



Thx for posting. Will purchase.

----------


## R-Audi

> Best possible deal on the best one. I can't believe how much we love this stupid thing that I thought we'd hate.
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/n...p.html?loc=plp
> 
> Get bonus Triangle Bucks if you have the right card.



Awesome thanks! Just ordered.

----------


## gpomp

I was getting tired of eating dried out food from my "air fryer" so I just picked up a deep fryer. Food has never been as crispy or juicy and I have never been fatter.

----------


## bjstare

> I was getting tired of eating dried out food from my "air fryer" so I just picked up a deep fryer. Food has never been as crispy or juicy and I have never been fatter.



And I bet your house has never smelled worse.

When I used to deep fry, I did it in the garage.

----------

